# Hard Boiled Goose Eggs?



## howerygoose (Mar 14, 2013)

Anybody ever make hard boiled goose eggs? Thought it would be neat for the kids to color some. Not sure how long to cook them for. Any ideas?


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Hmmmm...sounds interesting. I would think it would work.


----------



## Stacie1205 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yep. When we were kids we had some if my uncle remembered to keep us a few. Really, I would just cook a little longer than regular eggs. Not so sure we didn't just cook them all together because after all, no one really wanted to eat it anyway. But they are fun.


----------

